# Moniteur AirPlay désactivé



## keturyusuf (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Voilà j’ai un problème avec le AirPlay de mon MacBook. Il ne fonctionne pas et ne capte pas ma Télévision Samsung 2019 sous AirPlay 2.
Le problème ne vien pas de ma télévision car le AirPlay marche avec mon IPhone XSmax.
Je suis connecter sur la même wifi entre le Mac et la télévision et pourtant le Mac ne capte pas la télévision, j’ai seulement "désactivé" qui s’affiche


----------



## cudderisback (7 Février 2021)

Salut j'ai exactement le même problème et la même tv, cependant un amis a réussi avec un macbook pro, ancien.


----------



## keturyusuf (7 Février 2021)

cudderisback a dit:


> Salut j'ai exactement le même problème et la même tv, cependant un amis a réussi avec un macbook pro, ancien.


As-tu l’astuce ?


----------



## maxou56 (7 Février 2021)

keturyusuf a dit:


> Il ne fonctionne pas et ne capte pas ma Télévision Samsung 2019 sous AirPlay 2.
> Le problème ne vien pas de ma télévision car le AirPlay marche avec mon IPhone XSmax.


Bonsoir,
C'est normal la TV est AirPlay2, et le MBP 2017 est sous High Sierra (pourquoi High Sierra?) qui n'est pas compatible Mac AirPlay2, mais seulement AirPlay.

Il faut Mojave 10.14.5 minimum pour Airplay2





						Configuration minimale requise pour AirPlay
					

Découvrez quels appareils prennent en charge AirPlay 2 et AirPlay.



					support.apple.com
				











						macOS 10.14.5 disponible en version finale, avec AirPlay 2 pour les téléviseurs compatibles
					

Apple propose ce soir la version finale de macOS 10.14.5. Cette mise à jour reste un peu mystérieuse étant donné que le constructeur n’a pas évoqué les changements durant le cycle de bêtas. Il faut s’attendre à une amélioration de la stabilité et le lot de correctifs habituels. Bien sûr, on vous...




					www.macg.co


----------



## keturyusuf (9 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est normal la TV est AirPlay2, et le MBP 2017 est sous High Sierra (pourquoi High Sierra?) qui n'est pas compatible Mac AirPlay2, mais seulement AirPlay.
> 
> Il faut Mojave 10.14.5 minimum pour Airplay2
> ...


High Sierra car je n’arriver pas à récupérer le PC suite à une réinitialiser donc une personne sur le forum m’a permis à récupérer le PC mais j’ai redémarré sous High Sierra et donc je n’arrive pas à passer sur une autre version
Sinon mon Mac a la version 10.13.6 et lorsque que je cherche des mise à jour il ne me propose pas de version supérieur. Sa signifie que mon ordinateur n’est pas compatible?


----------



## maxou56 (9 Février 2021)

keturyusuf a dit:


> Sa signifie que mon ordinateur n’est pas compatible?


MBP 2017 est compatibles avec le dernier Mac OS Big Sur (et les suivants pour encore quelques années).



keturyusuf a dit:


> Sinon mon Mac a la version 10.13.6 et lorsque que je cherche des mise à jour il ne me propose pas de version supérieur.


Tu l’as peut être masqué ou il y a un bug;
Pour high Sierra Il faut passer par l’app store pour les MAJ.

Si tu as des apps 32bit, c’est Mojave max.
Par contre l’app store te proposera Big Sur, si tu souhaites Mojave, Catalina. Regardes dans la section MacOS il y a les liens (a ouvrir avec safari)


----------



## cudderisback (9 Février 2021)

keturyusuf a dit:


> As-tu l’astuce ?


J'ai toujours pas réussi avec mon Macbook air, bien qu'avec google j'arrive à diffuser youtube de mon PC à ma télé par exemple.


----------



## maxou56 (9 Février 2021)

cudderisback a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas réussi avec mon Macbook air


Quelle version de macOS?


----------



## cudderisback (9 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> MBP 2017 est compatibles avec le dernier Mac OS Big Sur (et les suivants pour encore quelques années).
> 
> 
> Tu l’as peut être masqué ou il y a un bug;
> ...




Désolé je n'ai rien compris,

Peut être que ça pourra vous aider à régler mon problème,







Google qui trouve ma télé







Et pour finir la configuration de l'ordi de la personne qui à réussi à streamer via airdrop sur cette même tv


----------



## cudderisback (9 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Quelle version de macOS?



Du coup Mac OS High Sierra,  j'ai essayé de relire et comprendre, c'est juste un problème de mise à jour selon toi ?


----------



## maxou56 (9 Février 2021)

cudderisback a dit:


> Peut être que ça pourra vous aider à régler mon problème,


Oui, High Sierra donc pas compatible avec AirPlay2
Je l’ai déjà dit plus haut 


maxou56 a dit:


> C'est normal la TV est AirPlay2, et le MBP 2017 est sous High Sierra (pourquoi High Sierra?) qui n'est pas compatible Mac AirPlay2, mais seulement AirPlay.
> 
> Il faut Mojave 10.14.5 minimum pour Airplay2


Pourquoi HighSierra (10.13)?




cudderisback a dit:


> Et pour finir la configuration de l'ordi de la personne qui à réussi à streamer via airdrop


oui c’est normal il est sous Mojave (10.14.6) donc compatible.


----------



## cudderisback (9 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui, High Sierra donc pas compatible avec AirPlay2
> Je l’ai déjà dit plus haut
> 
> Pourquoi HighSierra (10.13)?
> ...



Mais ducoup j'ai juste à faire les mises à jours système ? Ou elles sont pas disponibles pour un Macbook air ? J'avoue ne jamais les faire.

En tous cas merci pour la rapidité et la clarté de tes réponses, ça fait super plaisir


----------



## maxou56 (9 Février 2021)

cudderisback a dit:


> Mais ducoup j'ai juste à faire les mises à jours système ?


Oui, il faut minimum 10.14.5 (Mojave).
Si tu as des apps 32bit il faut rester sous Mojave max.
Sinon tu peux mettre Catalina ou Big Sur.
(Je te conseil de faire une sauvegarde ou un clone avant de faire la MAJ)



cudderisback a dit:


> Ou elles sont pas disponibles pour un Macbook air ?


Ton mac est compatible.


----------



## cudderisback (9 Février 2021)

Dacc merci, ça me parait logique. Bonne soirée


----------

